
How to Talk to the Naïve about the US's Cybersecurity Issues - ringofgyges
https://www.inverse.com/article/16022-hacking-experts-say-john-mcafee-s-cyberattack-warnings-will-make-america-safer
======
ringofgyges
“I think people are going to die because we haven’t taken enough preventive
action. And, unfortunately, I don’t think the political will is there, or will
be there, until there’s a catastrophic event.”

